# My Best Friends - Rats!



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

I just realized that I never introduced you guys to my two best friends in all the world!

Please meet Styles and Isaac, they're brothers (same litter and all), and only 4 months old, but they've made a huge impact on my life. We take care of each other, my boys and I, when they're frightened or upset I am there to snuggle, hug, and play with them, and when I'm upset or angry they're all over me, being ridiculous and snuggly to cheer me up. I really never knew that such small, globally despised animals could be so very incredible! 









This is Isaac, they very first day I brought him home! 








And this was Styles the first day I brought them home! 








The trip home! They're both 7 weeks here 








Their personalities were very obvious from the start- Styles is the explorer, the troublemaker- the playful one, while Isaac is the laid back one who just wants to cuddle and eat. 








































You can see the dramatic change in size from 2 months old to 4 months! 

I just can not get over what wonderful companions rats are! They do have some problems, as pets, though. Styles is a Dark-Eyed-White rat, which means he has some genetic problems, one that's resulted in him having epilepsy. They're a lot like dealing with a puppy- they're wickedly intelligent, playful, and demand attention. Despite the hard work and large amount of money that's needed to have them, the smiles they bring to my face everyday make it worth it. 

Sooooo I doubt I'm the only one with rats on here! Anyone else have little cuties you'd like to share?


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

They are soooo cute!! We had a rat for several years, till he passed of old age. One morning the cat was looking out the back door and going nuts, like they do when a bird is near. I opened the door and found this large white and black rat scurrying around on the deck, and we are way out in the country. Someone dumped him off and I have no idea how long he was on his own. We brought him in and gave him a nice bath, headed to Petsmart to buy him a huge cage and all the necessity's. We spoiled him like crazy, and of course named him Decker since that is were he was found (on our deck). I have been thinking a lot lately about getting another.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Go for it! Rats are just awesome- just make sure to get two this time around! Rats do way better in pairs or trios


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Perocore said:


> Go for it! Rats are just awesome- just make sure to get two this time around! Rats do way better in pairs or trios


When we had Decker, we did get him a buddy after a short while.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Rats are the bestest! Its hard to make non rat people understand that...I used to have 3 girls and loved them to death! your guys are very handsome....are they dumbos? Super cute!!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Awwwe! I love rats! <3

I love it when customers order pet rats at my work, since it usually means I get to hold them and snuggle the rats when they come into the store and are waiting for their new owner to pick them up.

I have all kinds of pictures of this little female who was snuggling in my hair and in my hands. I feel in love with her <3


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, both the boys are dumbos! I was so excited when the breeder had an all-dumbo litter, I just can't get over their ears! Plus it makes them seem more friendly, so people tend to be more willing to meet them. 

And it's great that you guys work with the rats before they even go home! Very good for the ratties and the new owners! I wouldn't be able to let them go though XD


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Perocore said:


> Yes, both the boys are dumbos! I was so excited when the breeder had an all-dumbo litter, I just can't get over their ears! Plus it makes them seem more friendly, so people tend to be more willing to meet them.
> 
> And it's great that you guys work with the rats before they even go home! Very good for the ratties and the new owners! I wouldn't be able to let them go though XD


It was very hard to let her go. I was playing with her the entire evening while I was helping customers and dusting. 

I would love to get a rat of my own, however, with my overly active cat, I'm afraid she would terrorize the poor thing. I already have to close the door to the office so that she's not hopping all over the leopard gecko tanks and slapping the sides with her paws when they move...


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Well you'd have to get a pair of rats anyways. My boy Isaac will lunge at the cat because he likes to attack fluffy things, so she learned to keep a fair distance from the cage. She also likes to sleep on top of my leopard gecko tanks, but the geckos don't seem to mind (unlike their daddy).


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Theres absolutely adorable and so cute  I wish I could get some rats.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

I currently have 4 girly rats  Alice, Pepper, Chilli and Katosh.

Alice is just over a year, Pepper is nearing 1 & Chilli and Katosh are a little over 6 weeks!
These new babies are so friendly! I cant believe how much difference buying from a good breeder is VS a pet store ratty


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Fun fact; Soggy rats smell faintly of wet dog!

The boys both got baths today, since they were stained with red pigment (from the nose/eyes/mouth) and were quite smelly. They both did pretty well once they realized the water wasn't going to kill them, though Styles was much more patient than Isaac while I was fluffing them up with the towels, then we had some more fun running around in the bathroom and playing under the towels. It's really great that they actually like to play with me! We'll play tag, hide and seek, "rough house," and then we spent a good 1/2 hour or more just snuggling before they, all tuckered out, went back into the cage the sleep.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww that's cute. Im glad the bath went well.


----------

